# chargement de ma musique ou de mes photos sur mon ipad



## heuillard (31 Octobre 2015)

quand je veut aller dans itunes sur ipad pour essayer de syncroniser celui-ci a mon  pc sous
windos il me demande a chaque fois  les coordonées de ma carte bleu... est ce normale et
pourquoi?


----------



## USB09 (1 Novembre 2015)

Non ce n'est point normal. Je vous conseille de jeter un coup d'œil sur votre compte iTunes.


----------

